# Anti-bucket list



## Hooked (18/4/21)

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (18/4/21)

I will NEVER walk across a suspension bridge again.

I did it once in China and froze not even half-way across. The tour guide at the "finishing line" had to come to my assistance. Taking my hands she walked ever so slowly backwards, leading me on, all the while uttering what I assumed were reassuring words - though for all I knew she could have been swearing at me. Meanwhile, everyone behind me was slowed down because, it being a narrow bridge, they couldn't pass me.

It was the most awful experience. I'm not afraid of heights but it was the lack of a solid structure, both on the sides and beneath my feet, which totally freaked out. The whole thing was moving all the time, with nothing solid to hold on to!!

Never, never again!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/4/21)

The Tower Of Terror at Gold Reef City.... I love speed, I love G-force, I love roller coasters and can ride them all day long..... but that one, that one scared the bejeezus out of me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/4/21)

Pee into the wind

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Silver (18/4/21)

I'll never smoke combustibles again

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## zadiac (18/4/21)

Silver said:


> I'll never smoke combustibles again



Amen to that!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/4/21)

Ill never do that thing again with the chicken and enterprise polony

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/4/21)

It gets messy and that sh1t doesnt wash off

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Munro31 (19/4/21)

I will never think I'm 20 again, good way for injuries to befall you!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Stranger (19/4/21)

Get married 

Now you can decide to be a pessimist or an optimist ... you choose.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/21)

Get a full body wax... don't ask

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mr. B (19/4/21)

I will never enter "blue waffles" into the Google Search bar and browse images...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (19/4/21)

Mr. B said:


> I will never enter "blue waffles" into the Google Search bar and browse images...



Eish! Yup. That's a big no no. Never again!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (20/4/21)

Mr. B said:


> I will never enter "blue waffles" into the Google Search bar and browse images...



Can add "krokodil" and "2 girls one cup" to that list

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

